# Calling all shrimp specialists, calling all shrimp specialists.............



## Edvet (6 Oct 2015)

I just noticed this one in my white cube, hitched in with a load of young Amano's.
It's bigger already then the amano's it came with, about 4 cm i guess. Any idea which one this is:
DSC_6681_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr
DSC_6671_copy by Ed Prust, on Flickr


----------



## Nelson (6 Oct 2015)

A guess,Palaemonetes paludosus.


----------



## Edvet (6 Oct 2015)

Could be, thx


----------



## Shusui (6 Oct 2015)

My guess would be Macrobrachium lanchesteri.


----------



## Nelson (6 Oct 2015)

Shusui said:


> My guess would be Macrobrachium lanchesteri.


I was just reading about Whisker shrimp.Don't sound too nice .


----------



## zozo (6 Oct 2015)

nelson said:


> I was just reading about Whisker shrimp.Don't sound too nice .


Me too 



> Wash shrimp and cut off whiskers. Drain.
> Place in pan or wok, add all ingredients except sugar and cooking oil.
> Cook shrimp until not quite cooked on MED HEAT, maybe 2-4 minutes depending on your shrimp size.
> Drain shrimp (along with garlic). Set sauce aside, and add the sugar.
> ...


----------



## Edvet (7 Oct 2015)

Could be that too, if it get's to big it will be transferred to the large tank, so no problems there No black stripes on the thorax though.


----------



## EnderUK (7 Oct 2015)

When I had glass shrimp they were violent little buggers towards each other, especially just after feeding.


----------



## mr. luke (9 Oct 2015)

Palaemonetes variants?  (Spelling may be off)


----------



## Mark Livermore (9 Oct 2015)

I reckon a Macrobrachium, the photo is great though so someone should know definitively?

Edvet if you are on facebook post it to the Macrobrachium page if the identity is still in doubt: "The MacrobrachRoom"


----------



## Edvet (9 Oct 2015)

Ah OK will do, just need to take an actually sharp picture first this weekend


----------

